# Microworms for sale:



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Next week I reculture my microworms. I hate wasting and I have a very good culture going. With minimal care your culture will last you forever! 

Some info on microworms:
Microworms are grown in a culture of either oatmeal or cornmeal (I use cornmeal) and feed off yeast. They are actually nemetodes. Microworms are a very good first fry foods. Unfortunately they may cause missing ventrals if overfed so be sure to feed with something else. Anyway they'll keep your babies from starving.

What you'll get:
A microworm starter culture
A copy of Linda Olson's culturing instructions (including microworms, vinegar eels, and baby brine shrimp).

Prices:
Culture - $10
Instructions - FREE!!!
Shipping-$5


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

Can these be fed to adult bettas or are they too tiny?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I have fed adults microworms but they sink to the bottom and can be hard to see if you have gravel. You could try but you will need to clean right after (since they die after a day or two in water).


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

*bump* 

I'm reculturing Tuesday! You have until then to buy some micros!

If you're ever planning on breeding you should probably buy some.


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I would, but I just figured out my breeding pair don't go together


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

shinybetta said:


> I would, but I just figured out my breeding pair don't go together


 That's not always true. If you're planning on breeding you should probably get one...not trying to make $$$ here but I'm just reccomending you be prepared...you never know if they'll spawn!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

Nah, I removed her. It wasn't working out, the male wouldn't build a bubblenest. But if you have some more available when I get a new female to breed, I will buy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

It takes a few weeks to get the culture up and running. I re-culture every two weeks.


----------

